

PostgreSQL Devs: Add a web API to your cluster - justintocci

We&#x27;re looking for feedback on our product named &quot;Envelope&quot;. Its a simple way to create database apps out of a PostgreSQL database to a website.<p>There&#x27;s an overview and an introductory demo posted at the site. We expect businesses to use it for internal database applications.<p>We want to know who is interested in the concept, how you would use it and how you want us to distribute it. Please don&#x27;t hold back negative feedback, we want to know.<p>We have a lot of great features. There&#x27;s a simple address book, calendar, bug reporter and wiki. All the apps are able to be altered using the developer tools.<p>The developer tools include a permission inspector and a web based PostgreSQL Administration application.<p>Thank you! http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.3comets.com&#x2F;
======
justintocci
Link: [http://www.3comets.com/](http://www.3comets.com/)

